# ...Well, I want to do this eventually. Star Wars themed tank?



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Eventually being, "I'm not quite sure when." I really love Star Wars, okay? I just want ideas as far as the kind of tank and whatnot. I really like the 2.5 gallon size, and I would-in general, like to keep it that size.
I was looking at figurines, and was wondering what would be safe for a tank/any ideas you may have as to what 2.5 gallon tanks are of quality.
I would also like a Star Wars backdrop.

I like the cookie jar tank idea too.

lololol.

Yeah, I have been planning this out in my head and I would like general idea as to cost so that I may budget and spend accordingly when the time comes and I can actually afford a new tank.


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Dagobah swamp? You could 'crash' an X-wing in there, have a little Yoda, Luke, and R-2 (additional points if you can fit the R-2 with an airstone so he has bubbles coming out the top), and use some live plants to give it that swampy/jungle sort of feel.

Or! You could do Naboo, add some pretty columns and elegant plants. Plus I saw this bit of statuary, and it totally looks like Naboo-style architecture with the domes.
http://www.amazon.com/Fritz-Empire-...GRO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1311455994&sr=8-6

... I may or may not be a Star Wars fan XD Like... have-a-Boba-Fett-hoodie-in-my-closet kind of fan...


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my god. I love you.


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

I have black sand in my tank already. :3

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Basic-Figure-R2-D2/dp/B000M6CYG0/ref=dp_cp_ob_t_title_3

<3!


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Fre...=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1311457024&sr=1-4

or maybe...


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Fighter-Vehicle-Skywalker/dp/B000CEXNOO

Oh my god, this would be so worth it.
BRB. FANGIRLING SO HARD.


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

...Well, now I'm just being obnoxious.


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Slightly =D But isn't that half the fun?


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, so, very hasty photoshop...


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

I kind of love everything about this. I'm trying to find an affordable X-wing, but I dunno where to find one at this point. D:


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Make one out of Legos? 

And you. are. my. hero. LOVE this idea!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

++++1 this thread! I literally giggled out loud when I read it :lol:



gmd1800 said:


> Make one out of Legos?


!!!

This is seriously an awesome idea! I googled it and it should work. The legos need to be authentic (no knock offs) and super duper clean. You will also need to silicone them to something weighty as a base - they have a tendency to float.

Let us know how you make out


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*watching thread* i want themed tanks but all im alowed is plants bfs orders >.<


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh psh, my bf wanted me to stop at my 16g. Not gonna happen!! :twisted: Lol, kidding. He's actually really warmed up to my betta.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

HAHA my bf is finally starting to notice how many i have and SLOWLY remembering names lol (i have 15 males 5 females 3 guppies and a catfish)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would want this in a tank, but its 400$
http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Death-Star-10188


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

i love this little guy... if I had extra cash right now i would buy him to randomly place in my moss tank. haha
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-STAR-WARS-L...245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0c3158d5


----------

